# Brushless Timing



## Littcoz (Mar 9, 2010)

I am running a Duo-2 brushless 13-5, 1 cell pan car.

I am confused with reguard to motor timimg. I have some people tell me never touch the timing on the bell end and use the tekin software to adjust the timimg if necessary.
Some tell me to crank the timing all the way up on the bell housing and set the tekin timing to "0".

*Is the timing adjust through the software going to have the same results as adjusting the bell housing?

*Seems like almost everyone at the track has adjusted the timing is this a good idea or should I just ignore timing and concentrate on gearing?

*What is the max amout of timing adv you should use? (software or manual)?

*Is there a rule of thumb reguarding timing degree and gearing reduction?

BTW I run on a medium size oval carpet track.

Thanks!


----------



## Tommygun43 (Nov 17, 2002)

Which version software are you running in the Tekin?


----------



## Littcoz (Mar 9, 2010)

The 198 I believe. I know its not the one that automaticaly adjust it. I believe its the next version from that.


----------



## Tommygun43 (Nov 17, 2002)

ok, this is my opinion.

The first thing you really need to do if you have not done so already is check the amp draw of your motor and esc combo by using a charger in the motor-run mode. Here is some info on that http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showpost.php?p=3149982&postcount=404 Basically, you just use a charger in place of your battery. The charger will show you how many amps your motor is drawing. I use my LRP Pulsar 3.

I have tried timing up to 15 degrees in the esc and my preference is 0-1 degree. My motor pulls 2.8amps. More is not necessarily better. 

So what I'd do is set your Tekin esc to 0 degrees then run your Duo-2 on a charger and adjust the timing to 2.8 amps, just to get a baseline. This is just more accurate than saying to set your motor on a certain mark (because all motors are a little different...2 motors set on the same mark could have way different timing).

I'd say drop a tooth for every 5 degree increase in the esc. So if you go from 0 to 15 degrees, drop 3 teeth.

Timing in the esc does have similar effect to adjusting timing in the motor. 

just my opinion


----------



## speedster1919 (Oct 4, 2009)

If you add timing at the motor that is mechanical which is at a crawl or flat out. If you increase timing you generate heat, lose start up and punch torque, increase rpm. Ideally if an ESC can temperary kick in timing just for burst down a straightaway is better. I've been told to run DUO on middle notch period. I think I read it on Epic site sometime ago. Everthing is a trade off. Gear too high (heat)and you got high speed with no low speed punch and gear too low (cooler) you have wheel standing spinning punch with no decent high speed.


----------

